# Service Manual



## greg1976 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi I am looking for a free service manual for a mini cooper s 2007 (R56). I am not the orginal owner. The car came without any service or owners manual. I managed to get a copy of the owners manual. However I have searched high and low for one since the car was bought with a problem. I have no time to download the huge BMW TIS disk or order and wait for manuals through online book shops. I am urgently seeking a factory manual for the R56 model. The problem with the car is that it does not start. If the return fuel hose is not connected at the engine then the cars starts then switches off within seconds. Then it show me on the display the picture of a car on a lift. It has a huge dent on the right backside of the car. Someone mentioned that the fuel or return line could be damaged. I need the manual to locate the lines and to and from the petrol tank. Anyone that could send me information that could help me would be awesome.


Thanks guys


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

greg1976 said:


> Hi I am looking for a free service manual for a mini cooper s 2007 (R56). I am not the orginal owner. The car came without any service or owners manual. I managed to get a copy of the owners manual. However I have searched high and low for one since the car was bought with a problem. I have no time to download the huge BMW TIS disk or order and wait for manuals through online book shops. I am urgently seeking a factory manual for the R56 model. The problem with the car is that it does not start. If the return fuel hose is not connected at the engine then the cars starts then switches off within seconds. Then it show me on the display the picture of a car on a lift. It has a huge dent on the right backside of the car. Someone mentioned that the fuel or return line could be damaged. I need the manual to locate the lines and to and from the petrol tank. Anyone that could send me information that could help me would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks guys


MINI does not publish a printed service manual like they used to do many years ago, because everything is done electronically these days. You need access to TIS online (as far as I know, BMW no longers offers it on a disk) to access repair info for the car.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

greg1976 said:


> *Hi I am looking for a free service manual for a mini cooper s 2007 (R56).* I am not the orginal owner. The car came without any service or owners manual. I managed to get a copy of the owners manual. However I have searched high and low for one since the car was bought with a problem. I have no time to download the huge BMW TIS disk or order and wait for manuals through online book shops. I am urgently seeking a factory manual for the R56 model. The problem with the car is that it does not start. If the return fuel hose is not connected at the engine then the cars starts then switches off within seconds. Then it show me on the display the picture of a car on a lift. It has a huge dent on the right backside of the car. Someone mentioned that the fuel or return line could be damaged. I need the manual to locate the lines and to and from the petrol tank. Anyone that could send me information that could help me would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks guys


What makes you think that there is a free service manual for the car?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

UK market cars come with a little service booklet. 2 1/2 pages list what is done during regular maintenance. The rest of the book is full of spaces for dealer stamps. Unlike the US market, some used car buyers here like to see the dealer stamps...

I'll try and scan a few pages.


----------



## greg1976 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## greg1976 (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if BMW's TIS 2006 includes info on R56?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*UK Service Booklet*

Here is what the UK service booklet looks like:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.bmwtechinfo.com/

Buy the 24 hour subscription and save off everything you might need. 24 hour price isn't bad.

Or try asking about your problem here. . .

http://www.mini2.com/forum/second-generation-faults-fixes/

Someone might be able to tell you where to look or even post a photo.

Don't ask over there for an unpaid copy of the service manual. Your post will get ignored or removed.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Here is what the UK service booklet looks like:


Yes, the US models have a similar type of booklet.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

the OP is asking for a manual such as the old HAYNES repair manuals... a complete breakdown of the car and how to fix it all. Not the "what to service" inspection I, II, etc. brochure. 

TIS is the only route that i know of.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

kjboyd said:


> the OP is asking for a manual such as the old HAYNES repair manuals...


Yes. A Bentley manual for the R56 is years away. *OP Might be able to figure out where the fuel lines are from the on-line ETK at realoem.com*

I'm not sure what he was expecting since he didn't want to wait for a download, didn't want to wait for mail order and also didn't want to pay anything. So I pointed him at the techinfo website. Empangeni is in South Africa. Anyone know if the techinfo website is only for North American vehicles? South Africa is LHD. A fair number of parts are different locations on LHD cars -- I don't know about the fuel lines. Should have paid more attention during the factory tour.

a/


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Here is the RHD diagram from the ETK:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

kjboyd said:


> *the OP is asking for a manual such as the old HAYNES repair manuals... a complete breakdown of the car and how to fix it all.* Not the "what to service" inspection I, II, etc. brochure.
> 
> TIS is the only route that i know of.


And apparently for free no less.... OP may have quite a while to wait....


----------

